# Mahindra 4025 Leak



## fcmazz (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a 2013 Mahindra 4025 that was running great and very happy with this tractor. Bought it brand new in Jul13, did the oil change after 50 hours etc. I part it inside a garage and went to start it today and notice a leak. The leak is right below or under the gear shifter. Seems there is a little nipple and it moves when you touch it. When I turn the tractor off, the leak semi stops. Is this normal? Appreciate anyone's reply on this issue. :dazed:


----------

